# Anti anxiety meds in pregnancy?



## mumtobe01

Are there any class A drugs?
I am too petrified to take my old antidepressants and antiphyschotics during pregnancy due to all the problems I have read up about them but after speaking with my counseller today (1st session- she was really nice!) she wonders if there is anything that is SAFE to take in pregnancy, anything that does not cause any potential problems to the baby?
As she totally understands my concerns and actually said she has a deep admiration for me for the sacrifice I am making to look after my baby :thumbup: but wonders if something like an anti anxiety med may just help take the edge off if it is safe as she agrees with me that anything that may pose a problem would only cause me more stress and anxiety.
Are there any herbal remidies? Or homeopathy remedies that could help with ocd/anxiety?


----------



## Maybump2

Speak to your midwife and ask for a list of herbalists approved by the midwife association. Many things that are normally safe aren't in pregnancy and so holland and barratt is not the place to go. I'm not sure about an in particular but i know that a lot of women take prozac during pregnancy or certain beta blockers?

good luck x


----------



## sophxx

i used rescue remedey accupuncture deep pregnacey relaxation and homepathic remides from boots to control my serve anixety disorder theres def things you can take to help take the edge of things x


----------



## LadyHutch

Be careful of homeopathic and herbal remedies in pregnancy...Even something as simple as pomegranate is a natural abortificant. Herbs can be powerful stuff and almost all are not studied for safety in pregnancy. While we want to believe natural is better, try to remember that lye is a naturally occurring substance and obviously not safe.

Make sure you treat herbal remedies the same as prescription ones and DISCUSS with your doctor or midwife. I personally would not take an herbal in pregnancy. Just not enough information or studies.


----------



## mumtobe01

LadyHutch said:


> Be careful of homeopathic and herbal remedies in pregnancy...*Even something as simple as pomegranate is a natural abortificant*. Herbs can be powerful stuff and almost all are not studied for safety in pregnancy. While we want to believe natural is better, try to remember that lye is a naturally occurring substance and obviously not safe.
> 
> Make sure you treat herbal remedies the same as prescription ones and DISCUSS with your doctor or midwife. I personally would not take an herbal in pregnancy. Just not enough information or studies.

I love pomegranates!! Only the other day I ate one!? OMG!! :nope:

I contacted the website I ordered from and have been assured they are safe during pregnancy and breast feeding.


----------



## AlwaysPraying

I took citalopram (celexa) for the first 28 weeksfor anxiety. It was a god send!! There are no class a drugs at all for depression / anxiety. But the information that they do have is extremely encouraging!


----------



## sophxx

In the uk there is honeoathic kits sieacilkubfir pregnscey and labour all prescribed by doctors I did tons if research and would rather rake something natural than lots of chemicals sector pomegranates the lady who ate them there fine I've never oncevread or heard you shouldn't have them does that mean you shouldn't drink grape juice cos thatching same and cranberries? What about bananas there full of magnesium and potassium?


----------



## mumtobe01

I have had confirmation from the manufacterer of the homeopathic remedy and they have assured me that it is 100% safe for me and my unborn baby. BUT I am a little worried still as it is an American site and product does that make any difference?
I am the same Soph, I will do anything I have to before surrendering to medication now, I feel I have come too far now to give up!


----------



## Spunky

Buspar is a B class. VERY few things are considered A class. I'm digging the Buspar, hope you find some relief from your anxiety somewhere


----------



## weeli_excited

AlwaysPraying said:


> I took citalopram (celexa) for the first 28 weeksfor anxiety. It was a god send!! There are no class a drugs at all for depression / anxiety. But the information that they do have is extremely encouraging!

 hi im ttc and that was my main worry would i have to come off my citropram but its alrite until 28 weeks ?
you have taken a lil bit of weight of my sholders lol.

thanx :hugs:


----------



## OBstudyRN

For FREE current and accurate info on meds and other substances/exposures check out otispregnancy. org. Free telephone is available around the US and also Canada. Europe has a similar organization - ENTIS.


----------



## Aprilshowers

Hi I myself are been weened off my OCD drugs because we are WTT. My shrink said there is no safe drugs when you are pregnant. He said they all can damage a baby.


----------



## OBstudyRN

The FDA is dropping the preg categories for meds in pregnancy because they are misleading and confusing. It is always a case of benefit risk. Call a teratology information service (google it) for up to date info.


----------



## weeli_excited

im confused now are they safe or not . i cant go off mine cos i get violent so whats going on !!!


----------



## Aprilshowers

weeli_excited said:


> im confused now are they safe or not . i cant go off mine cos i get violent so whats going on !!!

Well according to my doc none of the drugs that trip depression or anxiety are safe to be on. He said they all pose risks to the baby. I think though opinions differ as I've been reading threads where peoples doctors get them to continue on meds. I think it seems to come down to your doctors opinions and I'm following the instructions of my doc and he is totally against a pregnant woman being on any type of meds.


----------



## OBstudyRN

there is a great deal of misinformation out there. Nothing should be considered "safe" as meds are not tested in pregnant women. However, some medications have been followed through pregnancy and beyond to documents effects on babies. Effects of depression on a fetus can also be detrimental, so it is always a question of risk vs benefit. There are psyche's out there that specialize in perinatal mood disorders and their treatments. Find one at least for a second opinion and check out OTIS or ENTIS as above.


----------



## MarylandGirl

I think some SSRIs are considered fairly safe for pregnancy. I was on Zoloft (sertraline) for anxiety before TTC, and my midwife said that if my anxiety got bad during pregnancy, it would be an option to go back on it. I really think, as other posters have mentioned, that it's a matter of weighing potential risks against benefits and depends on the doctor. I do know one of my friends was on Paxil for two pregnancies and had healthy babies.

The big issue is that they can't ethically do controlled studies of drugs on pregnant women (much like they can't do them on children). So they can't definitively say that a drug is safe in pregnancy in the same way that they could say it's safe for people over 18 in general (who they've actually done studies on before the drug is approved, at least in the US). It ends up being a case of anecdotal evidence, where they see what happens with women who take certain drugs during pregnancy. From what I've read, some of the older SSRIs (like Prozac) may be considered safer, just because more pregnant women have taken them, so there's more data.

I'd say talk to your midwife/OB and your therapist. If they're strongly against medication but you feel you need something, consider a second opinion.

For non-drug options, I believe acupuncture is safe during pregnancy and has been shown to help anxiety. Plus exercise in general, yoga, meditation, talk therapy could all help. Good luck!


----------



## Happy13

oops!


----------



## Happy13

My gf had very bad anxiety and I know she couldn't take any anti-anxiety meds, but she did take Sertraline which has been shown to be the safest SSRI and it's for anxiety and depression.


----------



## weeli_excited

i cant have accupuncture cos im paralised same for yoga and most excersise but thanx anyway


----------



## SiberianLover

I was on Zoloft for anxiety before I got pregnant, and I stopped it when I found out I was expecting. At my doctor though, they told me Zoloft was safe to take if I needed to. I would rather not, as I seem to be doing all right. Maybe the pregnancy hormones are helping ward off anxiety? Or I'm just dealing with it, rather than risk anything. I won't take ANYTHING except my vitamin now.


----------



## Mamof1

I have Bipolar Disorder and Im TTC. I stopped all my anti psycotics as my psyc told me none were safe to take during pregnancy. It has been a difficult 3 months without them, sleeping is a absolute nitemare, and I have to try hard not to stress myself out and cause a manic/depressive state.


----------



## OBstudyRN

Please check out Otispregnancy.org for info on these meds and substances. This organization provides FREE information and telephone counseling on meds and other exposures in preg.
A few points: 
1. the FDA is elimating the ABCDX categories as they are confusing and over simplified. 
2. Med use in pregnancy should be determine by benefit vs. risk; timing in pregnancy; dosage and other factors. 
3. In terms of research, we can't give meds to preg moms just to see how the baby turns out. So, the way info is gathered is by following pregnancies where moms are taking meds for one reason or another through pregnancy registries. We have a great deal of info on some meds and virtually nothing on others.
4. Herbals and homeopathic products are generally not regulated by the FDA, so one brand's dosage may differ from another and is there even more difficult to get info in pregnancy, so take with caution and supervision of someone with experience with these products.


----------

